# Cambiar de mirror [Solucionado]

## n0dix99

Quisiera saber como hacer para cambiar de mirror para la descarga del emerge.

Y en donde puedo encontrar dichos mirrors.

Gracias por adelantadoLast edited by n0dix99 on Mon Apr 30, 2007 8:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

Copia las url's de los links a los mirrors que quieras usar y luego úsalas en tu make.conf:

```

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.scarlet-internet.nl/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

```

----------

## Stolz

También puedes instalar la utilidad app-portage/mirrorselect

----------

## artic

O tambien puedes añadir el fichero /etc/portage/mirrors y añades una linea :

```
local ftp.nombredelmirror.porjemplo
```

Un saludo

----------

## n0dix99

Gracias por la ayuda en realidad me ha servido.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> También puedes instalar la utilidad app-portage/mirrorselect

 

Lo cual te permite hacer:

```
mirrorselect -s5
```

Este comando, tal cual acusa mirrorselect cuando no se le pasa ningun argumento, prueba todos los mirros disponibles y agrega automáticamente los mejores 5 de la lista a make.conf...

(Por si a alguien le sirve el dato)

Saludos!

----------

